# My 2013 kids



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

Widget was first giving me :kidblue: :kidred:
The boy is roaming around our living room while the girl is fast asleep
I pulled the boy cause his head was kinda stuck...

The boy is slightly darker in the first pic.
The girl has a lighter brown coloration.
In the last pic it is the girl on the left and boy on the right.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

very cute congrats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What cutie pies! Congrats!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Adorable!!


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks - I can't rein them in 
They've taken over our kitchen for their race track


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

Two new kids today out our doe named Star

:kidblue: :kidred:

The boy is lying down sleeping and the girl is standing...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute , congrats


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

So cute!! I can't wait for when my Togg doe kids!!!


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

Ghost kidded today (my avatar) :kidred: :kidred:
They are Togg crosses
They look identical to us


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

All gorgeous


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

I had one my yearlings kid yesterday...baby was too big for her, but both are alright now.

:kidblue:

His name is Mickey and his ear flopped down over night...looks cute I think


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

Better pictures


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

So all my my does are done kidding. We had one abortion from an older doe who was having a tough time with things. (She was just unlucky...but doing lots better now  )

Anyways I didn't post when my last doe kidded (5/19) she had a single billy...but I love him ^_^
We're planning on keeping him and have named him DC boy...which is short for dark chocolate. 
I'll try to get a pic when it clears up here (rain, fog, overcast...etc) 
He's a little black Nubian with white ears and a couple small flecks of white on his sides.

He is a Nubian/Togg cross.
Will get pictures soon.


----------

